# big woodpeckers



## quinn (Feb 27, 2009)

woodpeckers that issorry for the quality taken with my phone.three huge woodpeckers were on this tree playing chase..i guess maybe their getting ready for mating?i sure somebody can make this look better .


----------



## JDHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, but that scared me there for a second. You will either get a lot or no response to this one.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG!   Ivory bills!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 27, 2009)

Well it's always good to have a camera with you.  Never know when the photo op will show up.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> OMG!   Ivory bills!




  We can only wish!! Too bad the lower half of them birds ain`t white.  

I have got a pic that will make you look mighty hard though...


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 27, 2009)

why did ya change the title-- I liked it


----------



## Hoss (Feb 27, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> why did ya change the title-- I liked it


 

I believe I'm probably real glad he did.

Hoss


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> We can only wish!! Too bad the lower half of them birds ain`t white.
> 
> I have got a pic that will make you look mighty hard though...



Nick,
When I was young (40 years ago ) I was in the woods with my Grandfather and we walked up to a small dead tree with a big peckerwood hole in it and he said watch this.........he started hitting the tree with a large rock and out cam this big 'ol Pileated woodpecker. I don't have to tell you the kind of ruckus them things make.  My Pa called them "Wet hens".  He knew that woodpecker was nesting in that hole. He said this father said the old timmers around here called them things Wet hens because they sounded like an 'ol wet hen kackling. I sure do like those Pileated woodpeckers. Every time I see or hear one, I think about my Pa !


----------



## quinn (Feb 27, 2009)

i didn't.i guess one of the gods did oops i mean gods oops i mean mods


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 27, 2009)

they are always lurking in the background I hear


----------



## Redbow (Feb 28, 2009)

We have the Pilated woodpeckers coming to our suet feeders here just about every morning. Only takes them a couple days or so to eat an entire suet square..


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 2, 2009)

*Here is a close up*

took this in Florida this is a closer look at one of these awesome birds


----------

